# Hat Transfer Issues - Need Advice!



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Kept hearing about pressing caps and hats. Went to the Stahls tour where they talk about pressing caps and how easy it is. Well I decided to go for it and add it to our services. So I went out and got a contract for hats, got my transfers made up and went at it. The problem I am having is I can't get the plastisol transfers to stick properly. Tried increasing the pressure and time as per the suppliers instructions but same result. I have added pics of what is going on. Anyone able to offer suggestions. I have to get these hats done asap!!! I am about to have a hat press for sale very cheap if I can't get this to work.


----------



## DickKnutz (Jul 10, 2013)

If when the cap is placed on the palette and there's not solid contact between cap and palette, you may have to pack the palette a little to give a firmer contact so there isn't any space between the cap and palette. In the past I've used an old T-shirt cut and folded, taped to the palette just so the cap isn't swimming around in space when the press is closed.

I've found caps mostly never fit the curvature of the cap press and you have to muck around a little. Once you get a solid/firm contact it pays to pre-press or preshrink the cap, then press the transfer on. Wait for the cap to cool a while before trying to remove the transfer paper too.

Depending on the cap Ive found the flap on the seam between the peak and front panels of the cap can cause drama too. You want to fold that out so its placed over the front edge of the palette, it'll make the front panels easier to conform to the curve/shape of the palette itself.

The black hat looks a lot tidier than the cap, a pre heat will probably be helpful. 5-7 seconds or so.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks. Will give it another try this afternoon. I have been pressing a lot of stuff over the years and this is Driving me nuts.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Knowfully someone can help..I'm interested because I might be purchasing a hat press soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

a structured 6 panel cap will have air gaps to create non contact with the platen, THat is a good idea to build up the area under the cap with a towel or t shirt so you get 100% contact, also move the transfer up a bit hight on the cap


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Six panel structured caps can take a little getting used too. Unstructured and five panel caps are definitely easier. We use mouse pads on top of the platen of our hat press. Works great.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's important to have a good press too. I used to use a Hix, it worked great but was ancient... and I mean really ancient. Then bought a no-name Chinese press from a popular company and it had design issues, too much dead space between the platen and brim. Sent that back and bought a used Stahls Maxx hat press and it works great.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

PREHEAT for 5 seconds

PRESSURE man it's gotta be firm. +1 on the mousepad material. I have enough bulk left for 100 hat presses. Need some?

TEMPERATURE Use a digital laser thermometer to be sure it's correct- too cool? No stick!

Using TEFLON SHEET? less chance to stick and lift off!

Stay away from 6 panels- trucker style is the easiest...

Hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

After scrapping many hats, I decided to give our chinese piece of %&*)*& the heave ho. Went out today and bought a Maxx Press from Stahls to get the job done. All I can say is what a difference. Pressed all of the cap order with no issues and no swear words. We figured we wouldn't get that many cap jobs and went the cheap route, NEVER again. f'n piece of we won't say what, try to save a couple of bucks and it always bites you in the derriere.

Cap order was done in no time with the new press and they look great. I will put that in lesson learned file!


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad you got it worked out! I have not done but just a handfull of caps but I keep getting requests so it is time to dust my machine off as well. There are just so many options of hats and it seems you have to taylor the press to each hat. Glad it worked out for you!


----------

